# How do you say I love you ?



## butterflywings

Alors, how do you say I love you in Portugese and how close is Portugese to Spainish. I heard that Portugese is more latin.


----------



## araceli

Eu te amo..........I love you


----------



## ronanpoirier

Interesting question.

I think that basic vocabulary between Portuguese and Spanish is very similar. However, when we get to go deeper in the languages, they seem as totally different languages where you can find some similarity once in a while.
Portuguese is a richer language. I often find Spanish verbs in Portuguese, but Portuguese having its own verb, like: Spanish "Olvidar" - Portuguese "Esquecer"(more used) or "Olvidar"(less used), Spanish "Comprender" - Portuguese "Entender" or "Compreender".
And talking about how the languages sound... no comments! Portuguese is way different from Spanish! The number of vowels and its "inconstance" is a mark of Portuguese. In Spanish the vowels are pronounced always the same (maybe with some difference here or there) while in Portuguese they are almost neutral vowels when not stressed and then there are the nasal vowels and stuff.

Now about Portuguese being closer to Latin, I don't know. As long as I know, it's the second Romance language less related to Latin, losing only to French. Although the 1st person plural to verbs in Latin ends by "mus" and in Portuguese by "mos" but it sounds like "mus" hehehe 

Another thing is that rules in Portuguese are harder (I think). Example: Plural of nouns. Although it's made by -s in both languages, rules in Portuguese are hard. Specially when it's about words that end by a nasal dipthong or -il. Lots of  exceptions!

Well, that's what I have to say!


----------



## panjabigator

Spanish has entender also.


----------



## moura

In Portugal we say - Amo-te


----------



## jazyk

> I think that basic vocabulary between Portuguese and Spanish is very similar. However, when we get to go deeper in the languages, they seem as totally different languages where you can find some similarity once in a while.


I disagree. Studies say that 90% of the words are similar or identical.



> Portuguese is a richer language.


Highly subjective.

I often find Spanish verbs in Portuguese, but Portuguese having its own verb, like: Spanish "Olvidar" - Portuguese "Esquecer"(more used) or "Olvidar"(less used), Spanish "Comprender" - Portuguese "Entender" or "Compreender".


> That's true, the same happens in Spanish. Castigar is much more common in Spanish than punir, but the latter also exists. Zorro is also more common, but raposa also exists.
> 
> And talking about how the languages sound... no comments! Portuguese is way different from Spanish! The number of vowels and its "inconstance" is a mark of Portuguese. In Spanish the vowels are pronounced always the same (maybe with some difference here or there) while in Portuguese they are almost neutral vowels when not stressed and then there are the nasal vowels and stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> But Spanish consonants aren't that consistent. You have two different pronunciations for b/v, g and d, and let us not talk about seseo, yeísmo, ceceo and aspiration of the s's.
> About the vowels being neutral may be true for Portugal, but not so for Brazil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now about Portuguese being closer to Latin, I don't know. As long as I know, it's the second Romance language less related to Latin, losing only to French. Although the 1st person plural to verbs in Latin ends by "mus" and in Portuguese by "mos" but it sounds like "mus" hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> I've studied all the Romance languages (Latin inclusive) and I consider each one of them similar to Latin in its own way and in different aspects. Romanian has preserved a few cases, which no other language has. Portuguese still uses future subjunctive extensively, which is not true for Spanish, and doesn't exist in other Romance languages. The uses of the Italian subjective are closer to the manner in which the subjunctive was used in Latin. Spanish and Portuguese have an enormous influence from Arabic in lexicon, and Romanian has gotten words from other sources outside Latin, especially Slavic languages. So it's all relative...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ronanpoirier

jazyk said:
			
		

> I disagree. Studies say that 90% of the words are similar or identical.



I was reading this file at the MUltilingual Glossaries Forum about fruits and I was surprised when I read the Spanish fruits. I think only one or two were the same as Portuguese and a few more were similar.

About Portuguese consonants, we have two sounds for g (one being different from Spanish), two sounds for c (one being different from Spain Spanish), two sounds for d and t (Brazil's Portuguese. Both sounds exist in  Spanish but they are made in other way), three sounds to X (one of the sounds doesn't exist in Spanish). 
J, CH, initial R/RR, V, Z, NH, LH - Sounds we have which doesn't exist in Spanish. Maybe in some dialect. (It doesn't mean Spanish doesn't have those letters. They just don't have those sounds.)

About vocabulary, again, I took a long time to figure out that "desarollo" was "desenvolvimento"! And "aislado" was "isolado". So I don't think it's that similar. However if we take the root of the word, then we can say it's very similar. Like: Pain:
Port - Dor
Spa - Dolor
Fre - Douleur
Ita - Dolore

Those are not the same word but they have the same root and mean the same thing and they show a lot of similarities. So I think those words are the same but in it''s own way. It's like the suffixes: -ble
Port - -vel
Spa - -ble
Fre - -ble
Ita - bile

Or -tion
Port - -ção
Spa - -ción
Fre - -tion
Ita - -zione

After all it's all the same!


About the Arabic influence in Portuguese, I think it's not as notorious as in Spanish. We have more words from indians and africans (Brazilian Portuguese) but Portugal is getting influenced by those because of brazilian TV shows and stuff.


----------



## moura

_Segundo informa o Ciberdúvidas, será metade a percentagem de palavras de origem árabe no português, por comparação ao espanhol: _

_"as palavras portuguesas de origem árabe são à volta de mil para D. Carolina Michaëlis. Quanto às espanholas são bastantes mais, talvez cerca do dobro, o que não admira, visto a conquista de Granada só se ter dado em 1492, mais de duzentos anos depois de os mouros terem abandonado o nosso território (1250, fim do domínio árabe em Portugal)._ 
*F. V. Peixoto da Fonseca "*

P:s: For those who don't quite understand the  Portuguese:

according to the site Ciberdúvidas (link above), the Portuguese has around 1000 words from Arabic origin. Spanish has around 2000. 

"_Portuguese words with Arabic origin are about 1000 according to D. Carolina Michaelis. The Spanish words are much more than that, perhaps duplicating. This is not a surprise, for Granada conquest only happened in 1492, more than 200 years after the moors left our territory (1250, the year when the Arabic domination in Portugal has finished)._


----------



## ronanpoirier

moura said:
			
		

> ..._será metade a *per*centagem de palavras... _


_

_In Brazil we say "porcentagem" but "percentagem" is also heard a lot.


----------



## jazyk

> About Portuguese consonants, we have two sounds for g (one being different from Spanish), two sounds for c (one being different from Spain Spanish), two sounds for d and t (Brazil's Portuguese. Both sounds exist in Spanish but they are made in other way), three sounds to X (one of the sounds doesn't exist in Spanish).


I was talking about the sound g, not the letter g.  The g in canguro isn't the same as in agua.  The first d in candado is not like the second d in the same word.  The b in cambiar is not the same as the b in baba. I admit I wasn't clear in this aspect.


----------



## robbie_SWE

> _Port - Dor_
> _Spa - Dolor_
> _Fre - Douleur_
> _Ita - Dolore_
> *Ro - Durere*
> 
> _Port - -vel_
> _Spa - -ble_
> _Fre - -ble_
> _Ita - -bile_
> *Ro - -bil*
> 
> _Or -tion_
> _Port - -ção_
> _Spa - -ción_
> _Fre - -tion_
> _Ita - -zione_
> *Ro - -tie*


 
Sorry, couldn't help myself from adding Romanian.  Romanian has also a lot incommon with the other Latin languages, just look at the examples! 

Saluti, 

 robbie


----------



## Outsider

Let's try to stay within the topic, folks... 



			
				butterflywings said:
			
		

> Alors, how do you say I love you in Portugese and how close is Portugese to Spainish. I heard that Portugese is more latin.


You can say "Eu te amo" or "Eu amo-te" (you can omit the word "eu"). Whoever told you that Portuguese is "more Latin" was probably thinking that in Spanish you usually say "Yo te *quiero*". However, you can also say "Yo te amo" in Spanish, and both words, "amo" and "quiero", are of Latin origin. See also the following threads:

All languages: I love you
All languages: I love you or I want you?
Romance languages: Etymology of "want"



			
				jazyk said:
			
		

> I've studied all the Romance languages (Latin inclusive) and I consider each one of them similar to Latin in its own way and in different aspects. Romanian has preserved a few cases, which no other language has. Portuguese still uses future subjunctive extensively, which is not true for Spanish, and doesn't exist in other Romance languages.


The future subjunctive is actually not a remnant of Latin. Just for the record...


----------



## pickypuck

moura said:
			
		

> _Segundo informa o Ciberdúvidas, será metade a percentagem de palavras de origem árabe no português, por comparação ao espanhol: _
> 
> _"as palavras portuguesas de origem árabe são à volta de mil para D. Carolina Michaëlis. Quanto às espanholas são bastantes mais, talvez cerca do dobro, o que não admira, visto a conquista de Granada só se ter dado em 1492, mais de duzentos anos depois de os mouros terem abandonado o nosso território (1250, fim do domínio árabe em Portugal)._
> *F. V. Peixoto da Fonseca "*
> 
> P:s: For those who don't quite understand the Portuguese:
> 
> according to the site Ciberdúvidas (link above), the Portuguese has around 1000 words from Arabic origin. Spanish has around 2000.
> 
> "_Portuguese words with Arabic origin are about 1000 according to D. Carolina Michaelis. The Spanish words are much more than that, perhaps duplicating. This is not a surprise, for Granada conquest only happened in 1492, more than 200 years after the moors left our territory (1250, the year when the Arabic domination in Portugal has finished)._


 
Around 4000 I've read.

¡Olé!


----------



## jazyk

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jazyk*
> _I've studied all the Romance languages (Latin inclusive) and I consider each one of them similar to Latin in its own way and in different aspects. Romanian has preserved a few cases, which no other language has. Portuguese still uses future subjunctive extensively, which is not true for Spanish, and doesn't exist in other Romance languages._
> 
> The future subjunctive is actually not a remnant of Latin. Just for the record...


I don't recall saying it was. If you misunderstood my _still_, let me clarify I used it in opposition to the Spanish future subjunctive, which, albeit found in good grammar books and conjugation tables (if I'm not mistaken, every verb on www.rae.es includes it in its conjugation), has pretty much fallen out of use. I don't think the Portuguese future subjunctive will be dropped as well, neither in the near nor in the remote future.


----------



## Gazs

okay now, i just got 1 question, i know a girl that i like and she is from Brasil and i just want to say to her a simple I Love You, we are not a couple but i just want to her to know that i love her, can someone tell me how to say it? because there is lots of ways as i see when i look at the comments...


----------



## Vanda

Simply and straight: Eu te amo.


----------



## Boston Dude

I say te amo or even eu amo você to my girlfriend.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

If the loved one is Brazilian, say eu te amo, te amo or amo você. If Portuguese, amo-te or eu te amo.





> I've studied all the Romance languages (Latin inclusive)


Sem querer ser chato: latim virou língua românica?


----------

